# Circuito de sonido para auto



## alberto perez (Oct 25, 2005)

hola, quien me podria facilitar algun circuito de un amplificador de sonido para auto de 400 watios, necesito hacer uno pero no tengo ningun plano 

Gracias


----------



## pata_de_jaguar (Ene 5, 2006)

www.pablin.com.ar, muy güena...
http://www.discovercircuits.com/P/pwr-actodc.htm otra mejor...


----------

